# We hate bath time but now look great part 2



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley and Holly do not enjoy their bath time but don't they scrub up nice


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

They look very smart - well done Bayley and Holly for co-operating.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

tehy look nice and cuddly


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well worth the effort they look devine x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

They do scrub up well don't they  Let's hope it doesn't rain much so they half a chance of staying gorgeous


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

They both look gorgeous! Definitely worth the effort!

Karen xx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Cuddly fluff balls! I love dogs right out of the bath, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Lovely and well worth the aggro!!!


----------

